# Howloween?



## Shnellz (May 22, 2008)

Will there ever be another Howloween? D: (The con held in Vancouver Canada in October)
It's so convenient cause I live in BC and there are like no cons here )8


----------



## Ramma (May 31, 2008)

Oh I hope so, that's the closest one I've heard of from where I live.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (May 31, 2008)

HOWLOWEEN IS DEAD

Lol I dunno
They ran out of funds.

I discovered this when I was about to goto the 2007 con

There's a group of guys who get together every saturday for a drawjam at Tinseltown mall's food court off the Stadium/Chinatown skytrain station but I've been reluctant to go.


----------

